# Grace Haven Cat Rescue



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have been working tonight on a poster to advertise Catcoonz new rescue, Grace Haven.

All comments very much appreciated. Good or bad, changes needed, things that need to stand out more, _anything_ that you think of - please give some honest feedback.

This needs to be the best it can be for the very best results :thumbup:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

It looks fab!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow, I love it!!! I love the lettering and the photos!!!!!!!!  

I was just telling Catcoonz that you can use this photo of Gracie if u like - I know it's not very clear but I will probably get better pics over the coming week as she settles down more, but this is one that I got yesterday


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you can get a pic on a 'clear' background (maybe a plain wall) that would be great - it would be excellent to have pics of Grace and Raven on the poster


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The poster looks great MCW :thumbup:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks great :thumbup::thumbup:

Just one thing though.... I noticed on the other thread that the wording was 'please give A rescue a chance'. That makes more sense to me. Not sure if it was a mistake or if you decided to change it?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Super poster! I would give you a rep but I already gave you one on the other thread!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Love it. Love the font and the beautiful pictures. Well done to all involved xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very appealing. Well done on a good job.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Brilliant!! Will there be a website as well?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> If you can get a pic on a 'clear' background (maybe a plain wall) that would be great - it would be excellent to have pics of Grace and Raven on the poster


Poster looks fab. Will try and get some better pictures of Raven today. I really ain't great with the camera but ill do my best. I haven't been on much lately as been unwell for the last week.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's brilliant! And really love the cat image on the G. Top work.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fab poster! Very nice good work!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well spotted with the mistake, thankyou.

yes a website will also be made.

photos of raven dont need to be perfect, just on a clear background or a blanket behind him. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

I love the cat incorporated into the G that's fantastic! Some charity posters go for cheesy but this is very sophisticated given the right impression

Xx


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you set up a just giving page so people can donate and also give you gift aid so more pennies. Not sure if you have to be a registered charity or something first though x


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! The poster is brilliant  well done MCW xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tamiyamumma said:


> Can you set up a just giving page so people can donate and also give you gift aid so more pennies. Not sure if you have to be a registered charity or something first though x


i think you need to be a registered charity to receive money donations but i have finances to achieve my dream, thankyou for the offer though very kind of you.
i dont see why i cant receive food or toys, aslong as i dont make a profit from the rescue.

i may have my first rescue coming in already, a 2 year old ginger moggy named Daisy. i also have another run being built on friday so looking forward to this. if Daisy does come into rescue after all her vet checks she will have a home lined up ready to take her, my policy is to keep her for 2 weeks to ensure she is healthy for her new home.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Lovely poster.
But is the picture of the kitten and teddy bear your own?
Better not infringe on anyone's copyright, so I would not use a pic from the internet.

You are quite welcome to use one of Gaudi with a plush cat, though, if you like....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats cute -


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Gaudi was a rescue cat, himself, and I know he would approve of a knowledgeable, loving, cat-wise person using his picture to promote their rescue for poor little sods like him, who would not stand a chance but for such dedicated people.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bentley was a rescue, if you need any pic of rescue cats, you can help yourself to mine.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Where will your rescue cats come from? Are they strays or unwanteds? Will you get many pedigree cats in? The reason I ask is it might be misleading to put a kitten and BSH on your posters if it's rare you'll get them in. Maybe it would be better for the poster to be more realistic. 

It's only a suggestion, but having worked in rescue myself I know it is easier to find homes for younger cats/kittens and pedigrees than it is for moggies and older cats.

Maybe a pretty tabby or torti (for example) might fit better.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

HoneyFern said:


> Where will your rescue cats come from? Are they strays or unwanteds? Will you get many pedigree cats in? The reason I ask is it might be misleading to put a kitten and BSH on your posters if it's rare you'll get them in. Maybe it would be better for the poster to be more realistic.
> 
> It's only a suggestion, but having worked in rescue myself I know it is easier to find homes for younger cats/kittens and pedigrees than it is for moggies and older cats.
> 
> Maybe a pretty tabby or torti (for example) might fit better.


The relevance is that they were the first two cats that CC rescued and what led to the idea.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope i don't get shot down for this ............

i'm not really keen on the _"it's not the distance i was dragged, it's the love of a rescuer that pulled me through " _

sorry  it just doesn't work for me 

_runs away ....._:blush:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Luz said:


> The relevance is that they were the first two cats that CC rescued and what led to the idea.


I think the pics of a BSH and Persian are very much appropriate - they were the founder members of this rescue!! 

Gracie would look great beside that big grey teddy of Gaudi's - she's like a live teddy bear herself!! Especially when having cuddles on my bed!  :001_wub:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> I hope i don't get shot down for this ............
> 
> i'm not really keen on the _"it's not the distance i was dragged, it's the love of a rescuer that pulled me through " _
> 
> ...


it doesn't work for me either, I get visions of cats being dragged and pulled around....
But I am not a native speaker, so I can't really judge..


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe a diff phrase

"It´s places like these that make us not loose hope".

or

"Every cat deserves a roof over its head, help us"

sorry not very inspired now.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> it doesn't work for me either, I get visions of cats being dragged and pulled around....
> But I am not a native speaker, so I can't really judge..


It is relevant because Gracie and Raven were taken a long distance to get them to safe homes, but I know what you mean, it could sound a little odd to anyone who doesn't know the back story of how they were rescued!!! 

Maybe it could be modified, to a more generalised statement, like perhaps: 'No matter the distance, we can rescue the cat!' Or something like that...   Or... 'The journey may be long, but it was worth it!'


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Or "No matter how far you are from us, we´ll find you. You deserve a home".


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I think that with both the pictures and the quote, you have to take a step back and imagine you are just an average person on the street looking at it! We know the history and back story but they won't!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Or just "it's not the distance i was brought, it's the love of a rescuer that pulled me through "


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> It is relevant because Gracie and Raven were taken a long distance to get them to safe homes, but I know what you mean, it could sound a little odd to anyone who doesn't know the back story of how they were rescued!!!
> 
> Maybe it could be modified, to a more generalised statement, like perhaps: 'No matter the distance, we can rescue the cat!' Or something like that...


Oh yes i can see the relevance  but it still reads oddly to me even though i know the story ...... i mean , *of course *it wasn't_ "the distance they were dragged"_ that saw them through !  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Or "No matter how far you are from us, we´ll find you. You deserve a home".


Love it  Great idea Merlin :thumbsup:

Perhaps, just to condense it a little more: 'No matter the distance, we will find you. You deserve a home.'

It needs to be short but straight to the point to have the best impact


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the pictures are fine even though your average person won't realise the significance  Maybe something more simple would work ......

*Grace Haven .......A safe haven for all cats in need *

Or similar ?


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking at it again, I can understand what people are saying about the quote. It may have a particular meaning to cc tho?! xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i can see your points.
mcwillow and myself was discussing the copyright last night but we thought that as it can be downloaded free copyright wouldnt be a problem but i dont want any come back using the photo, so if its ok with you guys i would love to use the teddy photo as this also tells a story of a rescue which is basically what im trying to achieve.

regarding rescue's coming in, i wont turn any cat or kitten away but only put grace and raven on as they tell the story but i do appreciate anybody just looking will say what the heck is this all about.

ok, thankyou for your input, i did think it was too good to be true to have the first draft perfect so back to the drawing board...after all the impact has to be right, and the message simple to put across.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The fact that a picture can be downloaded from the internet does not mean there is no copyright on it. You must assume there is copyright on ALL material unless you have confirmation there isn't, especially if you are going to use the picture to advertize. Even though it is for charity, you are still going to use it more or less professionally, which is quite different to downloading it for a private invitation to your daughter's birthday party or something like that.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou.
ok so wording and photo will be changed.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Better be safe than sorry.....

My dad once sued someone for using one of the characters from his cartoon films without permission. He got hundreds of dollars and all the prints had to be destroyed.

That's why I explicitely stated you can use Gaudi's photos if you like, so there will be no uncertainty about it.
Everyone on PF is a witness....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

the photos i really dont want to change is those of gracie and raen at the bottom, so to ensure people dont expect just bsh or persians the following words will be given:

A safe haven for all cats in need. then this applies to ALL cats.

i can always put the story of gracie and raven on the website.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Just to give you a bit of a heads up as a professional photographer, all images are copyrighted even if the person who took it may not even realise. When we sell images to clients/customers we effectively sell the licence to use them, not the copyight.
There are sites though that offer images that are totally free, or what's called Royalty Free. which is where you pay a one off sum & that's all.
eg
Sleepy Kitten - 4056250 - Free Stock Photos & Images | StockFreeImages.com
I wouldn't want you to get into trouble, so I'd advise using pictures for which you've got permission.
I really like the poster though, it's great the way the cat blends into the G is lovely.
Pete


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

PS here's another one with a teddy bear, which can be royalty free, & looks like it's only £0.13 to buy it:

Royalty Free Stock Photos: Cat with teddy bear. Image: 5066978

I'd personally crop out most of the basket & close up on the kitten & teddy.
HTH


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Luz said:


> Or just "it's not the distance i was brought, it's the love of a rescuer that pulled me through "


Or, another quote which I love is:

Rescuing a cat will not change the world; but for that cat, the world will change forever.

:001_wub:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the story of Gracie and Raven should definitely be featured, along with stories about how well they have settled into their new homes  I would love to talk about Gracie as she is just perfect for us :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

petergettins said:


> Just to give you a bit of a heads up as a professional photographer, all images are copyrighted even if the person who took it may not even realise. When we sell images to clients/customers we effectively sell the licence to use them, not the copyight.
> There are sites though that offer images that are totally free, or what's called Royalty Free. which is where you pay a one off sum & that's all.
> eg
> Sleepy Kitten - 4056250 - Free Stock Photos & Images | StockFreeImages.com
> ...


Thankyou so very much for this information.
The last problem i need is a copyright court appearance, although that would get me recognised, but obviously for the wrong reasons.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Why not start a thread inviting people who would not mind you using one of their photos to post, then you could choose your favourite! :huh:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

This rescue will be very special and unique really, because most rescue centres tend to rescue cats locally at first, but this one was founded after cats were rescued when a suspicious-looking advert was seen online, and a very successful cross-country rescue was organised! :biggrin:

So this rescue will be unique in aiming to rescue cats from far and wide, with a little help from online friends 

We need more rescues like this, especially with so many rescues being full, and so many cats being advertised 'free' online.

With Catcoonz being so proactive in helping these cats, it was better than waiting for an owner to contact the rescue about giving up their cats. Too many cats are just offered free, or even dumped, and could end up in the wrong hands!! 

We should all regularly check the adverts on sites like Gumtree and Pets4Homes to look out for any cats who may be in a bad situation, and then we can offer to help them.

I might even be able to help out with driving some of these cats to and from the rescue, if they are close to where I live


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Or, another quote which I love is:
> 
> Rescuing a cat will not change the world; but for that cat, the world will change forever.
> 
> :001_wub:


I LOVE this quote!!!!!!
It's so true.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Or, another quote which I love is:
> 
> Rescuing a cat will not change the world; but for that cat, the world will change forever.
> 
> :001_wub:


Wow---that one actually made my heart hurt a little and I instantly got teary. I'm either having a soft day, or it's a good one


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

must say that quote pulled my heart aswell.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> This rescue will be very special and unique really, because most rescue centres tend to rescue cats locally at first, but this one was founded after cats were rescued when a suspicious-looking advert was seen online, and a very successful cross-country rescue was organised! :biggrin:
> 
> So this rescue will be unique in aiming to rescue cats from far and wide, with a little help from online friends
> 
> ...


great post TM, i love this.
Please dont forget i can only limit myself to 20 but i am starting a waiting list of people who would like a rescue, also i will place a photo looking for homes on the adoption section.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just a quick post to say thank you to everyone for the comments, and also for the rep :blush:

Been really busy at work today, and discussing edits with CC tonight so not read the entire thread yet - but I love that you are all so passionate about it, and have taken your time to comment and help us out - what a great bunch of people :001_wub:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Or, another quote which I love is:
> 
> Rescuing a cat will not change the world; but for that cat, the world will change forever.
> 
> :001_wub:


Love it!!


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Or, another quote which I love is:
> 
> Rescuing a cat will not change the world; but for that cat, the world will change forever.
> 
> :001_wub:


Love that!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Why not start a thread inviting people who would not mind you using one of their photos to post, then you could choose your favourite! :huh:


I think that's a cracking idea! Lots of people with kittens at the moment. Just need a teddy!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

You can call me Jordan: Soppy Quote Meister :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Or, another quote which I love is:
> 
> Rescuing a cat will not change the world; but for that cat, the world will change forever.
> 
> :001_wub:





JordanRose said:


> You can call me Jordan: Soppy Quote Meister :lol:


Not soppy at all  it's a beautiful quote, very true and touched my heart, I think it should be on the poster


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Not soppy at all  it's a beautiful quote, very true and touched my heart, I think it should be on the poster


It is just so true and really hits home the enormity of rescuing an animal in need :001_wub:

I feel that by rescuing Spooks, I have changed his life enormously. I got him out of an unhappy situation and he is now flourishing. He thanks me everyday, when he chooses to be with me. Constantly. :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have done some edits, but am waiting for CC to have a look before I post it. This is her baby, I am just putting her ideas on 'paper' for her


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for being so involved in helping me.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So the editing fairies have been busy tonight!!

Here is the next draft of the poster for Grace Haven Cat Rescue :thumbup:


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Gorgeous photos on the poster and loving the font.

I'm just wondering and tell me to shush (or something stronger lol) but would 'Rescuing a cat may not change the world, but for that cat, their world will be changed forever' not sound better?!

Not sure tho. Will leave it to the experts. Sorry   xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

That seriously makes me want to make a donation!


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it's great.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I love it!! Is that baby Rowan? :001_wub:


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Spot on!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Rolacolacube said:


> Gorgeous photos on the poster and loving the font.
> 
> I'm just wondering and tell me to shush (or something stronger lol) but would 'Rescuing a cat may not change the world, but for that cat, their world will be changed forever' not sound better?!
> 
> Not sure tho. Will leave it to the experts. Sorry   xx


I think that's just another way of saying the same thing. Personally I think the original version scans better.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> I love it!! Is that baby Rowan? :001_wub:


It is  :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Love it! :001_wub:

And you used the soppy quote  Looks very professional- well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks absolutely fab! Well done xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I love it, it looks fantastic :thumbup: 

Loving the pic of baby Rowan :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Im to late to make any useful comments lol.

I love the new poster, makes me want to help out as well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everybody, ok so if we dont have any negative feedback we will run with the poster.
of course i would like to include your cats on the website, so if anybody would like to contribute any photos to use on the Grace Haven website please place on the forum.thankyou

Gaudi will be on the website if you agree. first page.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

snoozysocks.jpg photo by Carly_Fitt | Photobucket

jazzyyawning.jpg photo by Carly_Fitt | Photobucket

kittiehoward2.jpg photo by Carly_Fitt | Photobucket

firstnightwithjazzysocks.jpg photo by Carly_Fitt | Photobucket

boredhoward2.jpg photo by Carly_Fitt | Photobucket

sorry for the photo overload lol any excuse to show of my babies


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a couple of Spooks in the shelter:

















And now, looking so much happier :001_wub:

















If you want his story, let me know. I could write an emotional story about how his confidence has grown since he was adopted, to validate the truth of the quote which I love so much


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

" Is it this one? Has phone number on, came up on a quick Google Grace Haven Cat Rescue "

Link taken from http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/291327-rehoming-dog-what-would-you-do-4.html

So what number was i supposed to ring? The fake one on this thread?



MCWillow said:


> So the editing fairies have been busy tonight!!
> 
> Here is the next draft of the poster for Grace Haven Cat Rescue :thumbup:


If anyone had bothered to actually look at the number you would know it was a fake.

So the only way to get hold of this "rescue" is via this forum as her website does not hold contact details either...........

Would you hand your pet and a donation/accessories over to a "rescue" with no address or phone number too it? THINK ABOUT IT............

Free To Good Home Warning

This is why i am worried about who i hand my animals over to............ I suggest you look at that site carefully.

Then tell me you would not do the same.

Rogue is doing fine btw. Still waiting for the rspca though............. (EDITING THIS IN HERE- This is in reference to CC apparently reporting me to the rspca)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sure you've just been temporarily banned, no? 

So, why do you insist on coming back on and stirring up trouble again? I guess you want a permanent one...

Glad Rogue is doing well, though; there are many people on here offering help, and willing to take him off your hands. Perhaps you can now negotiate this, while you are still a member.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> " Is it this one? Has phone number on, came up on a quick Google Grace Haven Cat Rescue "
> 
> Link taken from http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/291327-rehoming-dog-what-would-you-do-4.html
> 
> ...


What are you implying here? I think cc has enough to worry about at the moment!

I'm sure this is just an example of the poster and the real one will have the correct number. Cc probably did not want the whole of the world to know her number before she was officially up and running.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm sure you've just been temporarily banned, no?
> 
> So, why do you insist on coming back on and stirring up trouble again? I guess you want a permanent one...
> 
> Glad Rogue is doing well, though; there are many people on here offering help, and willing to take him off your hands. Perhaps you can now negotiate this, while you are still a member.


i was thinking exactly the same. why do some people insist on stirring things up. a lot of cats have been helped to safety in such a short space of time thanks to CC


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Please just go away.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You're all CC need's right now!!!

I wouldn't atagonise her at the moment if I was you ...........


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well your ears must have been burning red hot over the last few days, and out of the woodwork the worm appears.

Everybody has been told exactly why this number has been changed, and people do have my number to contact me directly.

I am not getting into this with you, i have withdrawn my offer and that is it.

Now kindly go off and throw toys from your pram elsewhere, i am far too busy to be dealing with people like you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

And just to be polite, you have picked up the demo poster not the right one im afraid.

Although its nice to see you are actually using your original user name again.

Anyway, anybody who maybe interested to know Toula is doing great, belly is growing rapidly and kittens are expected in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Howldaloom said:


> " * Dogless
> Pet Forums VIP Member Join Date: Feb 2010
> Posts: 24,392
> 
> ...


"Bait animals, such as dogs, cats and rabbits are thrown in with dogs that have been trained to fight by their owners, for them to practice viciously ripping apart. The bait animals have their mouths tied shut and usually their legs bound, so they cannot defend themselves. If they do not die from the dogs attacking them, they are coldly and cruelly discarded to suffer and die from their wounds, alone.

Dog fighters acquire bait animals by stealing family pets of any breed, picking up strays and responding to free To Good Home adverts, or adverts where pets are offered for a low price. They also use animals that did not want to fight. Any way they can get the animals for free, or little cost is preferable.

A lady who gave her Golden retriever away to a home she thought was a good, loving one, got a call 2 weeks later from the RSPCA. They had found her dog dead in a dog fighting establishment, tied up with its muzzle duck taped so it could not defend itself. It had been mauled to death by other dogs. The RSPCA had been able to contact the dogs previous owners because the microchip still held their details. This is not a rare occurrence, it is happening all the time."

Taken from my free to good home link. Amazes me how people on an animal forum are so willing to rehome animals without knowing where they go? I. E address and phone number of the rescue

Animal lovers?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I find some people really despicable.

Why don't you go and post something that isn't designed to antagonise or cause distress to people, that really don't need to have to deal with it at the moment?


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

eh?!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes we are 

CC has far more important things to worry about so take your argument elsewhere!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Right madam, this is going to be my last post on this subject as i will regret myself otherwise.

1. I have rehomed 34 cats since i started rescuing.

2. I have just taken a pregnant cat dumped near a stream.... so dont you dare tell me i am not an animal lover.

3. I have rescued a cat from a pf member who was completely happy that i love cats.

4. I have spent just over £1,000 on rescue cats/kittens to get them vaccinated, neutered, microchipped plus food, litter etc and thats from my own pocket, not to mention the scans for a pregnant cat ive just had done.

Thats it now im going away from this thread as today really isnt the best time to start me off.

Oh yes and the final word from me is ....i have made many friends on this forum and it doesnt matter how hard you try to stop me rescuing cats/kittens, i will continue to do so and i dont care what you think of that.ut:ut:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Right madam, this is going to be my last post on this subject as i will regret myself otherwise.
> 
> 1. I have rehomed 34 cats since i started rescuing.
> 
> ...


well said CC


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

At primary school, if someone was misbehaving we used to sing "screw loose, no use". Oh to be six years old again ......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_CC dont need to answer them, im reporting them right now!! coming back causing trouble yet again,_


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _CC dont need to answer them, im reporting them right now!! coming back causing trouble yet again,_


i reported them as soon as they posted too. maybe they will be banned for good now


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Howdaloom, what on _earth_ do you think you are going to gain by coming back here and acting so horribly and childishly!?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well it wont be to give Angel a home, she is your baby girl skipperoo xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ooooooo my first bad rep 


And no sweetheart it wasnt a threat!! Get a grip!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

don't feed the troll


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> "Bait animals, such as dogs, cats and rabbits are thrown in with dogs that have been trained to fight by their owners, for them to practice viciously ripping apart. The bait animals have their mouths tied shut and usually their legs bound, so they cannot defend themselves. If they do not die from the dogs attacking them, they are coldly and cruelly discarded to suffer and die from their wounds, alone.
> 
> Dog fighters acquire bait animals by stealing family pets of any breed, picking up strays and responding to free To Good Home adverts, or adverts where pets are offered for a low price. They also use animals that did not want to fight. Any way they can get the animals for free, or little cost is preferable.
> 
> ...


You are making very serious, uncredited accusations here. It really is disgraceful.

Like I said on the other thread- rehome Rogue yourself if you really want to. Do it the hard way, at least you'll know the whole process that way.

Stop playing the victim- you have had offers and you've blown them. And, just to add- the RSPCA have animals PTS, Catcoonz doesn't. On that basis, I know who I would have rather gone to.

She's withdrawn the offer and that is that. Put some energy into rehoming Rogue, instead of spending time trying to unravel a non-existent scam.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

smiler84 said:


> eh?!


My response exactly. Completely and utterly lost!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

spid said:


> don't feed the troll


No feeding, just red-repping and reporting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

From what I have been reading Grace Haven Cat Rescue are doing a great job. Ignore the troll and hopefully the troll will go away.


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

And mine too of course  thanks CC for the fabulous job your doing with her.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> No feeding, just red-repping and reporting.


Now see if I was petty I would red rep her right back, but I wont give her the satisfaction :lol:

Dont you just love this place


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Angel is doing well now. Hopefully neuter very soon xxxx


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Angel is doing well now. Hopefully neuter very soon xxxx


he he a little furry friend for the skip. Cant wait.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Well it wont be to give Angel a home, she is your baby girl skipperoo xxxx


:thumbup: :thumbup: :001_wub: xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hallowdoom, you have excuse after excuse for not re-homing Rogue. I myself made a generous offer. However, you accused me of phoning you and pretending to be someone else. You had all my details, including those of my vet, and I had given permission for them to speak to you. In the end, I wondered just who I was dealing with. 

I dont blame CC for not wanting to divulge her details to you. You are completely paranoid. If you think the RSPCA will do better for Rogue, then you are deluded. You are completely paranoid, and I would warn anyone not to have dealings with you.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never felt the need to give out bad rep before, but after all that CC has done for the cats in her rescue & what she is going through right now I couldn't not do it this time. 
I know that some people just like attention seeking & find safety in hiding behind a keyboard, but this was in very bad taste & just designed to inflict more grief on someone who doesn't need it or deserve it.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> *Hallowdoom,* you have excuse after excuse for not re-homing Rogue. I myself made a generous offer. However, you accused me of phoning you and pretending to be someone else. You had all my details, including those of my vet, and I had given permission for them to speak to you. In the end, I wondered just who I was dealing with.
> 
> I dont blame CC for not wanting to divulge her details to you. You are completely paranoid. If you think the RSPCA will do better for Rogue, then you are deluded. You are completely paranoid, and I would warn anyone not to have dealings with you.


Hallowdoom. Love it! Seems more fitting :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Hallowdoom. Love it! Seems more fitting :lol:


Almost as good as the word of the day I just saw on FB, which is also fitting.

Dipshidiot. Think about it


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Some people have far too much time on their hands..I wonder if rouge even exists!! Still I imagine howldoom won't exist on here much longer..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_everyone hit the ignore button ,then IT will be talking to ITSELF...._


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Some people have far too much time on their hands..*I wonder if rouge even exists!!* Still I imagine howldoom won't exist on here much longer..


I too have thought this!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

I am sorry but if someone takes all the time and effort to rescue kittens/cats and then someone trolls them on a forum and tries to tarnish their reputation on the forum it simply isn't on. Report the troll, ignore the troll do what ever you need to do to get rid of the troll. You should be proud of what your doing Grace Haven Cat Rescue. :thumbup:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> Hands up to people who rehome pets without vet checks, phone numbers or addresses because apparently im the only one who wouldnt


Yawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> Hands up to people who rehome pets without vet checks, phone numbers or addresses because apparently im the only one who wouldnt


But you dont want to re-home him even when youve got all that info do you? Is he a figment of your imagination? And if he isnt, ask yourself why you havent found a home for him!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And you had all that info from Ang 2 - and you've said yourself that Rogue is feeling incredibly stressed and his mental health is on a decline, something which is happening quite significantly and the longer he remains with you the worse it gets. SO you've had offers. ANd at least one with *all *the info you have required. SO please enlighten us, why was ANg 2 no good? (other than you thought she was pretending to be someone else - which she wasn't)

EDIT: send him to me - all my details are on my website, you can ring my vets, my husband in in the forces and is security checked up to SECRET level so no problems there. However, I can't keep him and would have to rehome him myself, probably to someone who has already offered to help.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> Hands up to people who rehome pets without vet checks, phone numbers or addresses because apparently im the only one who wouldnt





Ang2 said:


> Hallowdoom, you have excuse after excuse for not re-homing Rogue. I myself made a generous offer. However, you accused me of phoning you and pretending to be someone else. You had all my details, including those of my vet, and I had given permission for them to speak to you. In the end, I wondered just who I was dealing with.
> 
> I dont blame CC for not wanting to divulge her details to you. You are completely paranoid. If you think the RSPCA will do better for Rogue, then you are deluded. You are completely paranoid, and I would warn anyone not to have dealings with you.


I don't think I would blame anyone for refusing to give you their contact details after your behaviour.

The above quote is just one small part of what people trying to help you have had to deal with.

ETA: Actually please take Spid up on her offer. I think she is the only person I would feel safe to give you her details - and thats because I have been to her house!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

spid said:


> And you had all that info from Ang 2 - and you've said yourself that Rogue is feeling incredibly stressed and his mental health is on a decline, something which is happening quite significantly and the longer he remains with you the worse it gets. SO you've had offers. ANd at least one with *all *the info you have required. SO please enlighten us, why was ANg 2 no good? (other than you thought she was pretending to be someone else - which she wasn't)


I have a feeling you wont get a straight answer out of her


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Howldaloom said:


> Hands up to people who rehome pets without vet checks, phone numbers or addresses because apparently im the only one who wouldnt


LOL bless you...

You had those from one good home that I know of...YOU chose to make up yet another pathetic excuse and never did the checks..

Get a grip sweetheart and move on, your ignorant posts are not wanted nor needed.....

All your tantrums have achieved nothing, CC no longer wishes to help you so trot on love ut:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i most certainly wouldnt give this person any of my details they sound like a nutter that needs locking up,_


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> And you had all that info from Ang 2 - and you've said yourself that Rogue is feeling incredibly stressed and his mental health is on a decline, something which is happening quite significantly and the longer he remains with you the worse it gets. SO you've had offers. ANd at least one with *all *the info you have required. SO please enlighten us, why was ANg 2 no good? (other than you thought she was pretending to be someone else - which she wasn't)
> 
> EDIT: send him to me - all my details are on my website, you can ring my vets, my husband in in the forces and is security checked up to SECRET level so no problems there. However, I can't keep him and would have to rehome him myself, probably to someone who has already offered to help.


MORE help being offered. See! If you weren't so paranoid, Rogue could be receiving help as we speak. He could have a loving new home- a home he deserves- but instead you are being pedantic and denying him that.

The only victim here is Rogue. I feel sorry for him, he's being treated like some kind of pawn :nonod:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You know what ........ trolls like old Rocky Marciano the other night I can deal with, totally random posts that are easy to take the p out of!

But this member has been here since 2010 and is deliberatly picking on another member, that in my mind is plain bullying and is not tolerated.

Whether this cat exsists or not (I have my doubts, as Ang2 was a perfect home) Howldaloom you need to grow up. What you are doing is plain spiteful and schoolground behaviour  You can bad rep all you like, but it is you who needs to take a step back and grow up young lady!!


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

hmmmm...... the well known definition of insanity, do the same thing over and over and expect a different response. How Many times must someone come on and try and disrepute the same PF member before they realise that it won't work. ut: 

There are farrrrrr too many of us standing behind CC for fickle childish tantrums to interfere in the wonderful Grace Haven.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _i most certainly wouldnt give this person any of my details they sound like a nutter that needs locking up,_


i agree. look at what happened to CC and Blitzy because of crazy people.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> You know what ........ trolls like old Rocky Marciano the other night I can deal with, totally random posts that are easy to take the p out of!
> 
> *But this member has been here since 2010 and is deliberatly picking on another member, that in my mind is plain bullying and is not tolerated.*
> 
> Whether this cat exsists or not (I have my doubts, as Ang2 was a perfect home) Howldaloom you need to grow up. What you are doing is plain spiteful and schoolground behaviour  You can bad rep all you like, but it is you who needs to take a step back and grow up young lady!!


Completely agree Jenny! Her behaviour is ludicrous x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh forgot to add - that as we live on an army base YOU will have to prove who you are before they let you in - as others on this forum will attest too - having been to visit me here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry but the way this troll is acting is childish and yes I agree she/he needs to grow up. Grace Haven Cat Rescue has given up her/their time to rescue these poor kittens/cats and the troll has the audacity to try and tarnish Grace Haven Cat Rescue's reputation in an open forum ut:

Keep up the good work Grace Haven Cat Rescue your doing a wonderful, fantastic and brilliant job.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have deleted one of the more upsetting posts, but I don't want to have to close someone's perfectly innocent thread because of sabotage. Neither do I really want to ban this member permanently just in case there is a cat that needs rescuing.

From my own point of view, I cannot understand why horror stories are being quoted as excuses for not taking perfectly good offers, with references, when this poor cat is living locked in one room with no human contact whatsoever. And Howldaloom has said herself that nobody in the house likes this cat, which is incredibly selfish and childish in itself. I don't see where she is being particularly kind in keeping the cat like this.

You did ask for a new home for the cat, now you are making excuses to turn down every single one.

I love the poster CC, I think it is great. No more arguments, please, or it will have to be closed.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> Oh forgot to add - that as we live on an army base YOU will have to prove who you are before they let you in.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the poster by the way, I had no idea you rescued and rehomed so many cats!  That's incredible!

Hopefully one of you guys can find a safe place for Rogue  wish I could help to be honest! And I'm kind of A++ at dealing with crazy people


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I have deleted one of the more upsetting posts, but I don't want to have to close someone's perfectly innocent thread because of sabotage. Neither do I really want to ban this member permanently just in case there is a cat that needs rescuing.
> 
> From my own point of view, I cannot understand why horror stories are being quoted as excuses for not taking perfectly good offers, with references, when this poor cat is living locked in one room with no human contact whatsoever. And Howldaloom has said herself that nobody in the house likes this cat, which is incredibly selfish and childish in itself. I don't see where she is being particularly kind in keeping the cat like this.
> 
> ...


I think it would make no difference if they got a permanent ban, as they will never rehome the cat to anyone on here, they have made too many insane excuses to turn down perfectly good homes already
IF that cat even exists, they will not allow any of us to help the poor mite.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I can only assume that HD has some kind of illness/desire to inflict stress and suffering upon pf members by keeping posting about Rogues plight and cruel living conditions, whilst at the same time refusing any help offered.

Its just not normal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I think it would make no difference if they got a permanent ban, as they will never rehome the cat to anyone on here, they have made too many insane excuses to turn down perfectly good homes already
> IF that cat even exists, they will not allow any of us to help the poor mite.





> they will never rehome the cat to anyone on here, they have made too many insane excuses to turn down perfectly good homes already


 Sad but true 



> IF that cat even exists,


 True, I agree.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I can only assume that HD has some kind of illness/desire to inflict stress and suffering upon pf members by keeping posting about Rogues plight and cruel living conditions, whilst at the same time refusing any help offered.
> 
> Its just not normal.


I can't imagine someone making up a story about such cruel living conditions.
It is obvious that this is made up, or at least I sincerely hope it is?

To make up such stories isn't normal.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cuddlesandme said:


> I can't imagine someone making up a story about such cruel living conditions.
> It is obvious that this is made up, or at least I sincerely hope it is?
> 
> To make up such stories isn't normal.


There have been worse tales invented on here in the past, and I expect there will be more.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

cuddlesandme said:


> I can't imagine someone making up a story about such cruel living conditions.
> It is obvious that this is made up, or at least I sincerely hope it is?
> 
> To make up such stories isn't normal.


i agree. but if it is true they should be linched


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> There have been worse tales invented on here in the past, and I expect there will be more.


Just a normal day on PF


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going to make myself even more unpopular, but here goes ..... I cannot believe how many people are being so mean to Howldaloom. People who normally 'jump' on others for expressing adverse opinion or those who don't post 'pink and fluffy' 

Howldaloom, IMHO, clearly has a problem rehoming her cat Rogue. He may not fit into the household; she may not have that special bond that some of us have with our cats, but FGS, she is not a monster. She actually sounds distraught and the last thing she needs is people taking the p%ss on this thread.

Anyone who needed to rehome a cat, for whatever reason, has a right to ask questions and if we don't get the answers to the questions, then we have a right to ask more questions. 

Whilst I do not agree with how Howldaloom has gone about rehoming Rogue, and sorry Howldaloom, I don't agree with it, as there is no way I'd consider rehoming any of my cats via this forum or any other forum, I do believe that mocking someone, calling them names is absolutely disgusting 

What this forum smacks of to me - condone moggy breeders, ooohhhhhh, let's see some pics, but if someone dares to ask questions, they get berated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> I'm going to make myself even more unpopular, but here goes ..... I cannot believe how many people are being so mean to Howldaloom. People who normally 'jump' on others for expressing adverse opinion or those who don't post 'pink and fluffy'
> 
> Howldaloom, IMHO, clearly has a problem rehoming her cat Rogue. He may not fit into the household; she may not have that special bond that some of us have with our cats, but FGS, she is not a monster. She actually sounds distraught and the last thing she needs is people taking the p%ss on this thread.
> 
> ...


I guess you aren't aware of all the things that happened behind the scenes then. This isn't a case of someone asking questions and then being jumped on this is a case of someone asking questions, being given the answers that they seem to have no intention of checking and then coming into the public eye to discredit an individual who does fantastic work within rescue...


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> I'm going to make myself even more unpopular, but here goes ..... I cannot believe how many people are being so mean to Howldaloom. People who normally 'jump' on others for expressing adverse opinion or those who don't post 'pink and fluffy'
> 
> Howldaloom, IMHO, clearly has a problem rehoming her cat Rogue. He may not fit into the household; she may not have that special bond that some of us have with our cats, but FGS, she is not a monster. She actually sounds distraught and the last thing she needs is people taking the p%ss on this thread.
> 
> ...


She asked all those questions of me - and got them answered! You were not on the receiving end of her emails which were bizarre! Question after question, and then accusations. I am a huge animal lover, but even I eventually told her where to go!

Dont ask for help if you dont really want it. Its just messing people about who have better things to do with their time. AND I was insulted beyond belief!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> I'm going to make myself even more unpopular, but here goes ..... I cannot believe how many people are being so mean to Howldaloom. People who normally 'jump' on others for expressing adverse opinion or those who don't post 'pink and fluffy'
> 
> Howldaloom, IMHO, clearly has a problem rehoming her cat Rogue. He may not fit into the household; she may not have that special bond that some of us have with our cats, but FGS, she is not a monster. She actually sounds distraught and the last thing she needs is people taking the p%ss on this thread.
> 
> ...


I don't think people are being mean at all! There are so many ways you can re-home a cat, why has it taken so long? Why slate members on here who have tried to help? Does that make any sense?


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, she has brought a lot of this upon herself Dougal - she has been given what she dealt in the first place. Respect was never given from Howdaloom in the first instance, and from there it has just gotten worst x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> I'm going to make myself even more unpopular, but here goes ..... I cannot believe how many people are being so mean to Howldaloom. People who normally 'jump' on others for expressing adverse opinion or those who don't post 'pink and fluffy'
> 
> Howldaloom, IMHO, clearly has a problem rehoming her cat Rogue. He may not fit into the household; she may not have that special bond that some of us have with our cats, but FGS, she is not a monster. She actually sounds distraught and the last thing she needs is people taking the p%ss on this thread.
> 
> ...


It is not about that, it is about howldaloom attacking anyone and everyone and accusing people of being frauds with no reason whatsoever.

It isn't that people are unwilling to help, it is that they are offering help and getting accused and libeled as a reward.

THIS is what makes us think the entire cat story is made up, or at the very least played out with the express intention of getting reactions that may give this person a chance of damaging certain people's reputations.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I guess you aren't aware of all the things that happened behind the scenes then. This isn't a case of someone asking questions and then being jumped on this is a case of someone asking questions, being given the answers that they seem to have no intention of checking and then coming into the public eye to discredit an individual who does fantastic work within rescue...


You're right. I'm not aware of behind the scenes things. But I did see the other threads and TBH, calling people names, jumping on someone as Howldaloom was jumped on, it made very uncomfortable reading.

There are people on here who claim to be 'nice' and 'pink and fluffy' yet see fit to cast aspersions on someone's mental health. That, IMHO, is downright nasty and totally uncalled for.

As I stated before, there is no way I'd rehome via a forum so I don't agree with Howldaloom's pleas for a new home on here. But she has every right to ask questions, as we all do.

I want to make it very clear here too. I have no idea of the rescue you are talking about, other than what I've read on here, so I'm NOT trying to discredit the work that rescue or any other rescue does. My opinion is solely based on this thread, the name calling and the other thread, name calling and people jumping on the bully bandwaggon to berate someone who is clearly upset. Surely that's not right?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> You're right. I'm not aware of behind the scenes things. But I did see the other threads and TBH, calling people names, jumping on someone as Howldaloom was jumped on, it made very uncomfortable reading.
> 
> There are people on here who claim to be 'nice' and 'pink and fluffy' yet see fit to cast aspersions on someone's mental health. That, IMHO, is downright nasty and totally uncalled for.
> 
> ...


Flip the coin, what if all hd has said is made up..?? Is that right?? It's a cat forum. if ppl hear a cat is potentially not being looked after the way it should, with no action from the owner, despite numerous attempts to help, should we be fluffy about it??


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> You're right. I'm not aware of behind the scenes things. But I did see the other threads and TBH, calling people names, jumping on someone as Howldaloom was jumped on, it made very uncomfortable reading.
> 
> There are people on here who claim to be 'nice' and 'pink and fluffy' yet see fit to cast aspersions on someone's mental health. That, IMHO, is downright nasty and totally uncalled for.
> 
> ...


Have you actually read HD's first post on this thread? Should we all have read and ran?


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Never mind all this rubbish, Blitzy is still missing!!!

I don't really think now is the time for this, poor CC's cat has been stolen. Time could be better spent helping...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> I'm going to make myself even more unpopular, but here goes ..... I cannot believe how many people are being so mean to Howldaloom. People who normally 'jump' on others for expressing adverse opinion or those who don't post 'pink and fluffy'
> 
> Howldaloom, IMHO, clearly has a problem rehoming her cat Rogue. He may not fit into the household; she may not have that special bond that some of us have with our cats, but FGS, she is not a monster. She actually sounds distraught and the last thing she needs is people taking the p%ss on this thread.
> 
> ...


I can certainly see how if you haven't been part and parcel to all the previous going ons which led to Howldahoon being banned this can seem like a bit of a witch hunt. However, as others have said there are reasons behind what is being said and Howldahoon has sent some rather strange and vicious emails to people.

Have to pick you up on another point - we don't condone moggy breeders on here - you should see the stink that often kicks up about that! However, once the deed is done, we are there to offer support and to advise on spaying later on. There is a really thin line between putting people off and not, if we put them off and something goes wrong with the birth then we have failed. And also we aren't there after to make sure kittens are brought up well and mum spayed asap.

I will take this cat, I am happy to do so, but it can;'t be permanent. If the cat is in as bad a mental health condition as is made out then a temporary foster has to better than where he is now. However, I can't come and fetch him, he will need to be brought to me. My details are on my website, along with the means to contact me outside of the forum. As I've said hubby is security cleared to SECRET level, so I think we are trustworthy. All Howldahoon has to say is that she wants the help.

I'm waiting. (and I know you are still reading)


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Have you actually read HD's first post on this thread? Should we all have read and ran?


Yes, I saw it. I don't agree with it. After being banned, going on the attack is not the best way forward.

However, the subsequent posts were not necessary either.

Everyone who's upset/offended/insulted etc should have the said member on ignore, not call her names.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> .
> I do believe that mocking someone, calling them names is absolutely disgusting .


Completely agree. Guys, I've no idea of the background to all of this either, apart from what I've gleaned to be the case from this thread but I do draw the line at some of the uncalled for, personal remarks I've read in some of the posts. I'm not taking sides in the slightest here ( I don't know enough to enable me to do this ) but all this was completely unnecessary. In fact, I was quite disappointed to see some of those comments.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

jess91 said:


> Never mind all this rubbish, Blitzy is still missing!!!
> 
> I don't really think now is the time for this, poor CC's cat has been stolen. Time could be better spent helping...


I wish there was any more that could be done right now....
The suspects are known, descriptions are on police sites, Blitzy's picture is all over the internet, pet selling sites AND twitter, and spreading like wildfire.

Short of publishing photos of the alleged thieves, which would probably be illegal, there is nothing we can do, except keeping her picture on the front page of every cat site and retweeting for dear life.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I have deleted one of the more upsetting posts, but I don't want to have to close someone's perfectly innocent thread because of sabotage. Neither do I really want to ban this member permanently just in case there is a cat that needs rescuing.
> 
> From my own point of view, I cannot understand why horror stories are being quoted as excuses for not taking perfectly good offers, with references, when this poor cat is living locked in one room with no human contact whatsoever. And Howldaloom has said herself that nobody in the house likes this cat, which is incredibly selfish and childish in itself. I don't see where she is being particularly kind in keeping the cat like this.
> 
> ...


I have obviously only seen the edited version of this thread and so may be making assumptions here but I take it Howldalooms posts have been removed for being rude yet there seem to be lot of posts on here being very rude towards Howldaloom yet they remain, seems a little unfair and that maybe all post past the first off topic comment should be removed in the scheme of fairness and all that.

It's obvious that Howldaloom is struggling to come to terms with rehoming Rogue but calling him/her a troll is a little off when they been posting her for quite sometime not always popularly but posting all the same.

I think it's sad that all the 'pink and fluffy' animal lovers have turned on someone who loves their cat and is struggling to rehome her when they could have used their support and understanding.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think this thread is another of those where some people know some things, others know something else, others make stuff up ........ mix it all together and all hell breaks out!  And of course the threads that were closed!!


Now I was accused of threatening behaviour on this thread, I hope people on here know me well enough to know thats not my style! I dont appreciate being bad mouthed either ......

If Howdaloom still wants to rehome her cat then maybe someone can help her away from the public forum and point her in the right direction ..... I know some people have tried this, but maybe Dougal can help?

I will say no more, and I hope the poor cat involved in all this mess finds a forever home ...... after all thats what it all comes down too


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I think you will find that people's patience and understanding wore very thin when at least 3 or 4 genuine homes were found for the cat - and then the people offering the homes were terribly messed around.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I wish there was any more that could be done right now....
> The suspects are known, descriptions are on police sites, Blitzy's picture is all over the internet, pet selling sites AND twitter, and spreading like wildfire.
> 
> Short of publishing photos of the alleged thieves, which would probably be illegal, there is nothing we can do, except keeping her picture on the front page of every cat site and retweeting for dear life.


I'd be putting something on the actual kittens for sale bit of pets 4 homes etc not just the lost/missing.
More people look there..

I searched for it earlier on p4h but couldn't see it??
Or was I just being thick


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Yes, I saw it. I don't agree with it. After being banned, going on the attack is not the best way forward.
> 
> However, the subsequent posts were not necessary either.
> 
> Everyone who's upset/offended/insulted etc should have the said member on ignore, not call her names.


Really?

You are saying we should sit on our hands and allow friends, trustworthy PF members who have done a lot of good for a lot of cats in need, to be maligned and slandered???

Not a chance in hell, my dear.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

spid said:


> I can certainly see how if you haven't been part and parcel to all the previous going ons which led to Howldahoon being banned this can seem like a bit of a witch hunt. However, as others have said there are reasons behind what is being said and Howldahoon has sent some rather strange and vicious emails to people.
> 
> Have to pick you up on another point - we don't condone moggy breeders on here - you should see the stink that often kicks up about that! However, once the deed is done, we are there to offer support and to advise on spaying later on. There is a really thin line between putting people off and not, if we put them off and something goes wrong with the birth then we have failed. And also we aren't there after to make sure kittens are brought up well and mum spayed asap.
> 
> ...


The thing is Spid, I DID see the previous threads, and will say again, whilst I don't agree with how Howladoom has gone about this entire rehoming thing, I find it hard to swallow that people on here are resorting to name calling and claiming the stories are fictional.

If they are fictional, then the member needs help that no one on here is qualified to offer.

I know there have been offers of help. I saw them. Two offers from rescues and one offer for the cat to be a barn/outdoor cat; then the offer from Ang2 and now from you. But surely you can see how upset Howladoom is? She obviously wants what's best for her cat and how this has all panned out, she's not going to be comfortable to rehome with anyone from here, probably not via you either. I should expect that she wouldn't even trust ME with her cat, even though I'm not the one calling her vile names (not saying you are either).

ps - I do read the moggy breeders threads, far too often and I never see anyone being berated for that. Not for ages.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jess91 said:


> I'd be putting something on the actual kittens for sale bit of pets 4 homes etc not just the lost/missing.
> More people look there..
> 
> I searched for it earlier on p4h but couldn't see it??
> Or was I just being thick


I did put it in the cats/ kittens for sale under both Main Coon and mixed breeds - now bumping.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Really?
> 
> *You are saying we should sit on our hands and allow friends, trustworthy PF members who have done a lot of good for a lot of cats in need, to be maligned and slandered*???
> 
> Not a chance in hell, my dear.


No, that's not what I'm saying. Do not twist my words.

I have made it clear that I AM NOT CASTING ASPERSIONS ON ANY RESCUE.

IS THAT CLEAR ENOUGH?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> It's obvious that Howldaloom is struggling to come to terms with rehoming Rogue but calling him/her a troll is a little off when they been posting her for quite sometime not always popularly but posting all the same.
> 
> I think it's sad that all the 'pink and fluffy' animal lovers have turned on someone who loves their cat and is struggling to rehome her when they could have used their support and understanding.


A troll is a person who posts with the express intention of riling, antagonizing and/or insulting people. 
Some of Howldalooms posts on this forum fit that description to a T, and they even extended this behaviour to emails to people who were sincerely trying to rehome the cat.

People need not be newbies to be trolling.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> The thing is Spid, I DID see the previous threads, and will say again, whilst I don't agree with how Howladoom has gone about this entire rehoming thing, I find it hard to swallow that people on here are resorting to name calling and claiming the stories are fictional.
> 
> If they are fictional, then the member needs help that no one on here is qualified to offer.
> 
> ...


Ok, so why has hd dragged this all up tonight??


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Personally, if Howdaloom has been advised or is unwilling to rehome via his forum, then I think this thread should be closed and no more should be said on this matter.

It wasnt us that resurrected this debate .......


All everyone is doing is going round in circles.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

You say that some members here have been cruel, but I find the post you have just written quite patronising to some members.


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

Dougal 22 -for someone coming onto the thread as a advocate for Howldaloom and against all the "aggression" "name calling" and the like. your previous post comes across as rude, abrupt and rather patronising towards Jiskefet.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying. Do not twist my words.
> 
> I have made it clear that I AM NOT CASTING ASPERSIONS ON ANY RESCUE.
> 
> IS THAT CLEAR ENOUGH?


I am not twisting anyone's words.
I never said or insinuated that you were casting any aspersions, but you DID say we should not speak up against someone who does, because 'we were being rude'.

We weren't being rude, we were defending someone against someone else who wasn't just being rude, but who was being positively slanderous.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> The thing is Spid, I DID see the previous threads, and will say again, whilst I don't agree with how Howladoom has gone about this entire rehoming thing, I find it hard to swallow that people on here are resorting to name calling and claiming the stories are fictional.
> 
> If they are fictional, then the member needs help that no one on here is qualified to offer.
> 
> I know there have been offers of help. I saw them. Two offers from rescues and one offer for the cat to be a barn/outdoor cat; then the offer from Ang2 and now from you. But surely you can see how upset Howladoom is? She obviously wants what's best for her cat and how this has all panned out, she's not going to be comfortable to rehome with anyone from here, probably not via you either. I should expect that she wouldn't even trust ME with her cat, even though I'm not the one calling her vile names (not saying you are either).


I kind of feel as if we are in a parallel universe. If I am missing something here then I apologise, but the fact the so many people have been riled by one individual says something. Or maybe that one person has been acting in an appropriate manner and the rest of us are the irrational ones.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think this thread is another of those where some people know some things, others know something else, others make stuff up ........ mix it all together and all hell breaks out!  And of course the threads that were closed!!
> 
> Now I was accused of threatening behaviour on this thread, I hope people on here know me well enough to know thats not my style! I dont appreciate being bad mouthed either ......
> 
> ...


Cheers for that Jenny 

Erm, no way would I help with rehoming via this forum, either taking on or rehoming one of my own. There are organisations for rehoming and as a cat slave, it's up to us to ensure the safety of our animals, and not rehome via faceless people that post on a forum.

I could be Harold Shipman's daughter for all you know


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dougal you are not adding enough smilies to your posts to make them fun and non abrupt    

I'm guessing that HD may have only come off their temp ban tonight so is having their say before getting banned again hence the resurrecting of a thread.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> *Cheers for that Jenny *
> 
> Erm, no way would I help with rehoming via this forum, either taking on or rehoming one of my own. There are organisations for rehoming and as a cat slave, it's up to us to ensure the safety of our animals, and not rehome via faceless people that post on a forum.
> 
> I could be Harold Shipman's daughter for all you know


 no problem.

I am actually the daughter of Father Chrismas ....... and thats a fact!!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> no problem.
> 
> I am actually the daughter of Father Chrismas ....... and thats a fact!!!


It's your beard that gives it away


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> It's your beard that gives it away


I'm being serious!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Cheers for that Jenny
> 
> Erm, no way would I help with rehoming via this forum, either taking on or rehoming one of my own. There are organisations for rehoming and as a cat slave, it's up to us to ensure the safety of our animals, and not rehome via faceless people that post on a forum.
> 
> I could be Harold Shipman's daughter for all you know


You clearly haven't read the threads at all.
The people who intended to rehome are not faceless forum members, they have made themselves known to Howldaloom, given names, phone numbers, credentials, have allowed them to contact their vets to check their credentials as pet owners, and Howldalooms reaction is..................

accusing them of fraud.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> Ok, so why has hd dragged this all up tonight??


I have no idea why you'd pose that question to me?



Jenny1966 said:


> Personally, if Howdaloom has been advised or is unwilling to rehome via his forum, then I think this thread should be closed and no more should be said on this matter.
> 
> *It wasnt us that resurrected this debate* .......
> 
> All everyone is doing is going round in circles.


No, it wasn't. It was Howladoom herself. Of her reason for doing this, I have no idea.

My objections have been re: name calling.



bellyjelly said:


> Dougal 22 -for someone coming onto the thread as a advocate for Howldaloom and against all the "aggression" "name calling" and the like. your previous post comes across as rude, abrupt and rather patronising towards Jiskefet.


Read Jiskafet's post to me before you call me patronising.

And for the record. I am not an advocate for Howladoom. She can post for herself. I just find the whole thing distasteful that members stoop to name calling.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I appreciate what you say dougal22 - and yes it got heated. It does on here. 

I don't understand why the thread was resurrected by Howldaloom if she didn't want rehoming help. In which case it must have been to cause trouble. 

SO if she doesn't want help from here to rehome Rogue , then maybe she would say so and then this thread can close.

ANd if she does then she needs to take up at least one of the offers (though I have the feeling that mine is the only one left valid - but even that has time limit as I move in 10 days and don't want to be sorting that, the removals AND a new cat all on the same day. He would have to come here tomorrow or Tuesday as after that he won't have enough time to even partially settle before we move him again - a week later). If that's not good enough and no-one else will come forward then close the thread and lets not mention Rogue again. 

(As for moggy breeder threads - we are damned if we do, and damned if we don't - I believe Ticketyboo (?) had a rough few first comments and then we all got told to wind our necks in - yet if you don't say anything much either then you are wrong again - I've started just ignoring them now - that way I can't get it wrong.)


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Dougal you are not adding enough smilies to your posts to make them fun and non abrupt


You mean I'm not being all pink and fluffy?

Pass the sick bowl.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Your wish is my command


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> You clearly haven't read the threads at all.
> The people who intended to rehome are not faceless forum members, they have made themselves known to Howldaloom, given names, phone numbers, credentials, have allowed them to contact their vets to check their credentials as pet owners, and Howldalooms reaction is..................
> 
> accusing them of fraud.


I haven't seen some of the other threads as they were deleted before I read them but from what I can see Howldaloom has changed their mind about rehoming to members on this forum and in turn they have all turned on HD who is just trying to get the best home as she sees it for Rogue, strange that the charitable posters seems so well uncharitable towards HD and Rogue.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok,,,,,, hd do you still want help with re-homing? If yes contact those who have offered help. If no then pls don't drag up old ground anymore.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

spid said:


> I appreciate what you say dougal22 - *and yes it got heated. *It does on here.
> 
> *I don't understand why the thread was resurrected by Howldaloom *if she didn't want rehoming help. In which case it must have been to cause trouble.
> 
> ...


Heated is fine; calling someone a nutter is not.

I have no idea either. In her shoes, I wouldn't have come back on here, but that's me, not her. The above question would need to be asked of Howl herself.

I agree, the thread should be closed.

No comment re: moggy breeders


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

Read Jiskafet's post to me before you call me patronising.

And for the record. I am not an advocate for Howladoom. She can post for herself. I just find the whole thing distasteful that members stoop to name calling.[/QUOTE]

Now read my post again, I said "comes across" as being rude abrupt and patronising. I did not say it was intended to do so.

As for HD she can post for herself, although note, there has been no posts in hours. All that has happened is you have come on and started to take up her plight.

At the end of the day you are now doing the work for her by coming on and chastising us for standing up for PF members who have done absolutely nothing wrong and have their name slandered across a publicly accessible forum. Something that could jeopardise their livelihood, and the lives of the animals that are rescued.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

spid said:


> And you had all that info from Ang 2 - and you've said yourself that Rogue is feeling incredibly stressed and his mental health is on a decline, something which is happening quite significantly and the longer he remains with you the worse it gets. SO you've had offers. ANd at least one with *all *the info you have required. SO please enlighten us, why was ANg 2 no good? (other than you thought she was pretending to be someone else - which she wasn't)
> 
> EDIT: send him to me - all my details are on my website, you can ring my vets, my husband in in the forces and is security checked up to SECRET level so no problems there. However, I can't keep him and would have to rehome him myself, probably to someone who has already offered to help.


...

Not forgetting Spid , you would be checked out to high heaven aswell ....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I suggest that if Rogue does still infact need re homing then you message me and we will sort out another thread which we will try to keep 'pink and fluffy'  this thread has resorted to name calling and mostly playground tactics I am there fore closing this thread and make no apologies for doing so.


----------

